# Sturgis 2004



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

WOW....I been going since 1975 and it just keeps getting bigger and better every year. I did miss 10 or so in the last 29 years tho. I saw a very respected leader there even..Sonny Barger, President of the Hells Angels.

Anybody else go this year???? :rock: :jammin: :justanangel: :gag: :thumb: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Best man from my wedding came around a curve out there and a guy drifted out and head-oned him.

Broke his jaw, wrist, and they just flew him to Rochester to see if they can patch his pelvis back into one piece.

The 60 year old other guy was dead.

Fun, but please be careful out there...

OK???

Tom


----------



## CrahNX (May 7, 2004)

My parents have lost two friends out there in the last 5 years, one passed away last week, not sure where he was at exactly-heard on the way. Not sure of the details, but 48 is just to young to go.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

This had to be the coldest rally in history. About froze my butt off


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

oh man me too...rode thru a small hail storm and a couple heavy down pours..got pretty darn chilly cruising about 70 or so. what a hell of a good time tho..all the usual scenery uptown but added a new one to my minds eye..body painted girls riding the mechanical bull..thats what freedom really is :lol: :lol:

The Sturgis Rally is rated amongst the top ten things to do in your life time. It's the coldest I remember in most of my 29 years of the Rally. Kid Rock is playing Thursday night at 10:30 wish I was there for that. It's a world class festival and I think everyone should experience it either on bike or foot or however is best for you, just go.. you will never forget it.8)


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

What are you riding?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

2000 Harley Davidson FLHT with a Lehman trike kit on it, I need the third wheel to make up for my broken back and residual nerve damage which causes no reflex in my right leg. When we really like something we can figure out how to keep enjoying it. I rode all the way to Fairbanks Alaska and back in the summer of 2000. 8)


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I wondered how you handled that with your back. Good pain killers I hope. :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

no pain killers bob...I love pain it means I am still alive :lol:

I take it pretty easy with a lot of stops and walks to stay limbered up. Somedays I feel I can't get a good lung full of air until I get going down the hi-way on my HD. Riding is my private time no one can bother me with their thoughts. 8)


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Yeah I loved mine always regretted selling it, but the traffic around here is too crazy. I'll get another one when I move to Montana or somewhere out west. I'm nervous driving my pickup here :lol:. I saw a guy get nailed on a Road king last year it happened right in front of me, really shook me up.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I know what you mean bob, this past winter 3 of us headed for AZ to shorten winter a bit for us. One of my friends went wide on a curve and broadsided a car. It nearly chopped his leg off and I was his first responder. His leg was bad and still is, (he probaly had the last surgery about 3 weeks ago) I had to get him stabilized and prevent shock. It is OK to lie to your friends when their leg is hanging off, I told him it's just a broken leg and people don't die from broken legs. He wasn't losing to much blood so I knew if we got him to the DR.pronto he wouldn't bleed to death. We called in a helicopter to get him to the trauma Center in Tuscon. Anyway I know what you mean about seeing bodies flying thru the air and other unnatural things.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

With several kids looking at college starting next year I'll probaly be spending my toy money on other things but maybe thats a better idea. God looks out for us fools and I thank him for that.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

MY NAME IS KIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIID, KID ROCK!

That is where I will be tonight at 10:30. Came through Sturgis last night around 11:00 pm. What beautiful scenery that was. I'm heading up to the full throttle around 6 then out to the chip around 8 to get in for the concert. I expect to see more breasts tonight than the rest of my natural life up to the point combined.

Thank the lord Lawrence County postponed banning topless mechanical bull riding for at least another year!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

right on smalls...KIIIIIID KID ROCK!!!!! you lucky son of a gun, I spent Monday at the Full Throttle a friend of mine plays in a band that was on the Great White tour, a band named Hoodlum Johnny. They were real good and so was everything else there....today there are 72 bartenders at the Full Throttle all wearing negligee and I have seen them all and they are all Models  Life is so sweeet!!! 8)


----------

